# rally?meet?



## 110462 (Mar 9, 2008)

please enlighten me...what is the difference between a rally and a meet (newbie!)


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi See

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-33889-rally.html+definition

and

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-20350-rally.html+definition

If I find anymore I will let you know.

Welcome to MHF and get yourself along to a Meet or Rally

Steve


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Very briefly a rally is an organised event and a meet is where someone books a place on a site and others choose to join them by booking into the site in their own right.

Ian


----------

